# Web-Template Vorlagen



## lernen.2007 (7. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich will mich selbständig machen. Zuerst will ich mir eine Homepage anlegen. Aber ich suche nach irgendwelchen Templates die für Business(Informatik) Bereich ganz gut geeignet sind. Könnt Ihr mir vielleicht in dieser Hinsicht weiterhelfen? Wo kann ich schöne Templates finden oder auf was muss ich dabei beachten?

Viele Grüße


----------



## MArc (7. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

willst Du die Seite denn selbst machen und brauchst "nur" Denkanstöße für
das Design?
Oder brauchst Du ein Template für ein bestimmtes CMS ?

Grüße,
MArc


----------



## Loomis (7. Dezember 2008)

Hier bitte schön.

Zu beachten ist eigendlich nur, dass du ein Copyright im CSS oder woanders nicht entfernst.


----------



## lernen.2007 (7. Dezember 2008)

MArc hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> willst Du die Seite denn selbst machen und brauchst "nur" Denkanstöße für
> das Design?
> ...



Hallo,

ich brauche Webtemplate die in Business-Bereich passt. Gibt es Seiten die so etwas auch kostenlos anbieten?


----------



## Maik (7. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

viel Spaß beim Stöbern 


http://andreasviklund.com/templates/
http://www.ex-designz.net/template/default.asp
http://www.free-css.com/free-css-templates/page1.php
http://www.free-css-templates.com/css-templates/
http://www.freecsstemplates.org/css-templates/
http://www.freelayouts.com/websites
http://www.freewebtemplates.com/templates/business
http://www.layouts4free.com/free-layouts/business/
http://www.mastertemplates.com/free-templates.htm
http://www.opendesigns.org/view-designs/
http://www.openwebdesign.org/browse.php
http://www.oswd.org/designs/browse/
http://www.solucija.com/free-templates
*Achtung:* Da du auf der Suche nach einem Template für gewerbliche / kommerzielle Zwecke bist, mußt du auf mögliche Lizenz-Bestimmungen der jeweiligen Autoren und Designer achten!

mfg Maik


----------

